# IACV ?



## Tropicalcats (Sep 29, 2017)

At the risk of sounding like a moron or at least like a newbie. Does anybody have a good picture of an IACV on a 95 D21 2.4 ? I don’t have enough post yet to post up a pictures And if so how do you get it off?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's a picture from a vendor:

Brand New Idle Air Control Valve IAC for 1990-1997 Nissan D21 Pickup 2.4L - Idle Air Control Valves

And then here's this:

http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/153325-idle-air-control-valve-code.html


----------

